# 3rd function problems



## tmoseley (Aug 24, 2010)

Have relatively new Case IH 75C with 620 loader and third function.The third function has been cutting out at bad times (my son was loading logs with forks and a grapple, and when he went to open the grapple with the 3rd function it rolled the bucket instead) It works, but has this intermittent fault which could be catastrophic if the loader were to roll instead of opening the grapple . cleaned contacts on joystick buttons, swapped out the relay for a known good one, listened to the solenoid work with buttons on joystick but don't what else to do. Any ideas about what might be wrong? the &%!*8 lousy owners manual has exactly one picture of the joystick and nothing else on their entry on third function. and the parts diagram for the joystick doesn't show details I am trying to get hold of a shop manual for less than the hundreds it seems to cost. Thanks


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Is this a True 3rd function button or just a diverter?


----------



## tmoseley (Aug 24, 2010)

I think it must be a diverter since when you depress the buttons on the joystick, the curl function of the bucket locks out. We aren't 100% sure since the manual doesn't say.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a third function on my joystick. That means the wires come up the joystick lever, the lever that gets moved forward and back, side to side multiple times an hour. Check the wires where they flex all the time. Mine looked fine, would test fine, at least some of the time, but stripping of the insulation showed that the wire had just been flexed to many times.


----------



## tmoseley (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I don’t know about your tractor but wires in joy stick handles on excavators will drive you nuts.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm in Wet and Farmer's camp, I'd try a temporary by-pass on the wires. Sometimes it seems that there is nothing worst than a wire broken inside the insulation somewhere.

Larry


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I ended up putting spade type connectors on the wires before the area that flexes all the time. Next time I can change wires to check if the problem moves with the wire.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I work for ALO, we are the manufacture for the front loaders for most all tractors, altho I am a fitter/welder, I know CNH has 2 different 3rd functions, a bypass, and a true 3rd function, I don't work on this stuff but I know what the different valves look like between the true and bypass valves... post a pic of your valves and I can tell more what might be the trouble...


----------



## tmoseley (Aug 24, 2010)

Pretty sure that this is a diverter (ie you can use two of three functions at one time) We think we have localized the problem to the switch in the joystick which is the cheapest and weakest POS I have ever seen: a little plastic tube and a spring and disk to make contact which I think is sticking within the tube. We are going to replace that with a robust momentary switch that will be thumb activated. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

A third function switch should be a three way. Hydraulic flow one way, flow the opposite way and stop. You shouldn't have to move the joystick to make the third function work, just the switch.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

I put a wrlong 3rd function on my 75c a few months ago. Whole thing cost $700 at dealer(I put it on but was easy). If you don't have a true 3rd function maybe just swap over?


----------

